# WTB: winter tires for 18" Model 3 rims



## Flaximus (Aug 1, 2017)

My friend just bought a Model 3 and says he doesn’t have the budget for winter tires. I’d like to try to find him some good used winter tires at a good price. Not sure about budget exactly, but I’m looking for a deal here. Please DM!


----------

